# H + Son Archetype vs. TB14 for budget build



## danhooker (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in the market for a strong, no-fuss wheelset on a budget. I'm 180 lbs. and do group rides a couple times per week (15-20mph) and the occasional century.

The wheels I have now are built with lead-weight AlexRims so pretty much anything will be an upgrade, but generally speaking I'm looking for a strong wheel that will be easy to maintain and last me a while. Weight is probably a secondary issue to me, but I do like to climb so I don't want to get anything too clunky.

Originally I was pretty much sold on the H+Son Archetype rim but I have a straight tube steel frame and now I'm thinking I like the look of a box rim like the TB14. Any thoughts on the differences between the two, if any, for my purposes? 

Due to $$$, I'll almost certainly do a build with 32H Shimano 105 hubs and DT Comp spokes. But thoughts about build options/other rims would be appreciated, too.


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

The H Son is a very round and sturdy wheel. It is my favorite rim for Big Boys.

If it is old steel, you need to make sure have you room for a wider rim/tire combo


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

danhooker said:


> Due to $$$, I'll almost certainly do a build with 32H Shimano 105 hubs and DT Comp spokes. But thoughts about build options/other rims would be appreciated, too.


I went with the same build using the Archetype rims...couldn't be happier and the price was hard to beat. In fact, I was going to build a set of wheels but I got these for $10 more than I was able to price the parts to build.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the Archetypes are the way to go. They should be quite a bit more aerodynamic than the TB14. Another rim to consider would be the SL23 from Pacenti. Wider, deeper, and lighter than the Archetype.


----------



## danhooker (Apr 2, 2014)

Nubster said:


> I went with the same build using the Archetype rims...couldn't be happier and the price was hard to beat. In fact, I was going to build a set of wheels but I got these for $10 more than I was able to price the parts to build.


Right on. Did you get them built local or order somewhere online?


----------



## danhooker (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advice and the tip on the Pacenti. I'll take a look at those for sure.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

danhooker said:


> Right on. Did you get them built local or order somewhere online?


Online. H Plus Son Archetype Rims Shimano 105 Road Bike Wheelset 8 9 10 Speed | eBay


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Nubster said:


> Online. H Plus Son Archetype Rims Shimano 105 Road Bike Wheelset 8 9 10 Speed | eBay


I have a set of wheels from Velo Mine.
They have been very good. Recommended.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

+1 more for the archetypes. They look pretty sweet. Box sections look a little more classic but I the more triangular shape of the archetype will be stronger. I like the look of them as well.

I have the exact same build you mentioned with archetype rims, like them so far. my 105 hubs were just re-greased after a very short time, they did not come with barely any grease in the hubs at all. Something to check if the hubs sound a bit dry pretty quick.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

The Archetype is great rim and the TB14 is even tougher. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

For a more classic look, they are also in silver
H Plus Son Archetype Silver Rims Shimano 105 Road Bike Wheelset 8 9 10 Speed | eBay

I have the Archetype /105 wheels from Velomine as well, an outstanding value. Only thing people ding them on is they use Champion 2.0mm straight spokes.
I am in the middle of replacing spokes on mine after riding them during the winter.

Another set to consider at your weight are the Mavic Open Pros w/ Ultegra hubs, and double butted DT Competition spokes for 299. 
With 32 spokes front and rear these should be pretty reliable. I own a pair of these as well, they are well made, and ride great over rough roads w/25c tires. They also have more of a steel bike look you may be desiring. The brake track on these is outstanding. 
Shimano Ultegra Mavic Open Pro 32 Hole Black Wheelset DT Competition Brass Nippl | eBay


----------



## Enoch562 (May 13, 2010)

THose silver rims look nice, How does the finish hold up on them?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

The silver polish is easily scratched; even during cleaning with a clean rag. Don't have a long term report yet.
But, they do look the business on my steel rando steed!


----------

